# 2016 Giant TCR details, spec, geo, pricing and first ride impressions



## jsumner303 (Jul 14, 2014)

We got a chance to ride the new bike at the launch. Here's the full report. Holler with questions.

2016 Giant TCR road bike line-up launched | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Cool article, thanks for sharing. Though I'm not a huge fan of redundant multi-page articles just to increase an advertising footprint...........but that's besides the point.
Something seems a little off with these specs/pricing. A $3100 price difference between the SL0 and SL1 and the only difference is DuraAce vs Ultegra?? The price difference between groupsets is only like $1500, where does the other $1600 go?


----------



## jsumner303 (Jul 14, 2014)

Fair question -- And I've reached out to my Giant contact to confirm. But right now all I can tell you is the $9k bike has full DA Di2 and the $5,900 is full Ultegra Di2. The The rest of the spec is the same as you can see on the two charts below.

Thanks for reading,
Jason


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's definitely a nice article, thank you for pointing it out. It's pretty cool to see Giant develop a nice all arounder in the year of the aero and aluminum bike. They also produced a pretty nice video about it:

Showcase: 2016 TCR Advanced SL - Giant Bicycles | Official site


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> It's definitely a nice article, thank you for pointing it out. It's pretty cool to see Giant develop a nice all arounder in the year of the aero and aluminum bike. They also produced a pretty nice video about it:
> 
> Showcase: 2016 TCR Advanced SL - Giant Bicycles | Official site


The new Scott Foil seems to be a pretty good all arounder with aero benefits. It's aero, reasonably light, and comfortable. I haven't seen the pricing yet for the 2016 Foil or TCR.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Stoneman said:


> The new Scott Foil seems to be a pretty good all arounder with aero benefits. It's aero, reasonably light, and comfortable. I haven't seen the pricing yet for the 2016 Foil or TCR.


The last page of the original RBR article has the pricing for the TCR. They start off at $1700, which is really nice. $2000 will get you Shimano 105. I expect Scott to follow the pricing they had last year with the new Addict. The Foil 30 will probably be around $2500. I like that one too. The only thing that gives me pause is the rear brake placement, but I am sure it's a really nice bike, just like the new Addict was last year.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I expect Scott to follow the pricing they had last year with the new Addict. The Foil 30 will probably be around $2500. I like that one too. The only thing that gives me pause is the rear brake placement, but I am sure it's a really nice bike, just like the new Addict was last year.


Where can I find the pricing for the new Addict?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Stoneman said:


> Where can I find the pricing for the new Addict?


R&A Cycles or REI


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I know the TCR isn't Giant's aero road frame, but I can't help but wonder how this new bike measures up to the old TCR aerodynamically. Does anyone know of any aero data on this bike?


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Since there are no aero numbers showing how many grams of drag or watts saved versus the old TCR frame I'm guessing it's not as aero. You'd probably feel like you had an open parachute attached to you if you were out front at the head of the pack. :wink5:


----------



## jsumner303 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just got an answer back from Giant. U.S. price for SLR 0 is actually going to be $8800. (That changed from what we were originally told at the press launch.) 

The full explanation went like this: "[At $8800] that translates into a $2,900 price difference between the TCR Advanced SL 0 and the TCR Advanced SL 1. Yes, the only difference between the two bikes is the Dura-Ace Di2 versus Ultegra Di2 drivetrain. Bottom line, is we’re pricing the TCR Advanced SL 1 highly competitively (lower margin for the dealer, better value for the customer), whereas the TCR Advanced SL 0 receives standard dealer margin (which translates into a fair deal for the consumer.) Bottom, bottom-line: The 2016 TCR Advanced SL 0 is a good deal for the consumer, the 2016 TCR Advanced SL 1 is a screaming deal for the consumer."


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

The US Giant website now has the 2016 TCR line-up with pricing.


----------



## Chemist88 (Feb 12, 2015)

I am surprised that there is no Aluminum TCR for 2016.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Chemist88 said:


> I am surprised that there is no Aluminum TCR for 2016.


They opted for an aluminum Propel instead this year. Unfortunately, it's not available in the U.S.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

This is probably old news for you TCR fans. But there's a list of reviews in various online publications on the Giant North America site.
Big Media Buzz on New TCR, WheelSystems and Saddles! - News | Giant Bicycles | United States

It also appears nearly all, if not all, bikes listed on the site are now 2016 models.


----------

